# Using metal studs with a suspending ceiling



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you need to go thru the ceiling and find support. add channel to finised wall for cut tile


----------



## MinerReb (Mar 30, 2010)

tpolk said:


> you need to go thru the ceiling and find support. add channel to finised wall for cut tile


 There is no upper support. The attic area is above and its about 10' higher.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

thats why they make 20' studs and lifts


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

A picture would be helpful here.

You need to run kickers to the structure or that wall is going to shake like crazy when you shut the door.


----------



## TheCamper (Dec 4, 2009)

There is another alternative, but it will cost you some money for material. If the occupancy does not prohibit the use of combustible material in the wall construction then you can install 1/2" plywood on one side of the partition and that will stiffen it up. Two sides works really great. But you need to get 7 layer 1/2" plywood, that way it has much less twisting and now your wall will be 1/2" thicker when you go to buy a door jamb. The other option is to install something flat and large to the top of the wall, effectively building a strongback. e.g. screw down a 1 X 12 to the top of the wall, let it extend over both sides of the wall or one side of the wall. You can call it a shelf.


----------



## slickgt1 (Apr 1, 2010)

No way, that plywood stud structure will shake like crazy unless there is support up top. You don't really need to go up the other 10' to the attic. Go above the ceiling tile, and run horizontal supports to something on the sides. Not sure if you have anything there, but you need to support this, especially at 10' high. Plywooding both sides will give it massive weight, and that wall will wobble. It won't matter what guage studs you use.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

"Lease walls" are built all the time by attaching the top track directly to the ceiling grid with framing screws. Entire floors of high-rise buildings have the drop ceilings framed before the first wall is ever built. Doors are put in these walls. I wouldn't recommend it for an 8' solid core door, but it will be fine for an interior pre-hung unit. You might want to consider 20 gauge studs for 10' walls (that's what I would use). You can probably "get by" with 25 gauge (what the big box stores sell) on 16" centers if the wall isn't likely to get a lot of "abuse". As long as it's not a "fire rated" wall there's no need to go to the deck.


----------

